# 8/15 Flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*8/15/2018*
I had new customer Pat N. family group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and slightly low tide levels. We got a slow start, with only 3 flounder by 11pm. We kept searching, and eventually found some widely scattered fish on hard sand bottom. We ended with 21 flounder plus 3 black drum and 6 sheepshead by 2:30am. The largest flounder tonight was 23".

* Upcoming open dates:
September: 20, 24, 26
October: 2, 9, 10, 17, 24, 25
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

